# AF colour



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

I have been on a course of clomid for the last three months and the last two months I have experienced very different type of menstrual flow.  Instead of being red and heavy, I have had a very light brown flow. This months seems particularly light, almost nothing.  I thought I started my AF this morning as I had spots of blood but now nothing.  I am going to see my consultant on Friday as he only prescribed me three months worth of clomid and I need to know what I should do next.  Do you have any idea why the colour of my AF blood should be brown? Thank you.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have you done a hpt? Brown discharge can occur in early pregnancy so it needs to be ruled out.

Ruth


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Not yet. This month's period has been really odd though.  Very light and very dark (brown) and thick in colour.  No flow at all and today, after a couple of days of this, has now stopped completely.  I am seeing my consultant tomorrow and will get fully checked up by him.  Thank you.  It would be lovely to have be pregnant but I just don't feel it!  I was pregnant before - my daughter is 18.  We shall see. Keep you posted with what consultant says.


----------

